# Local Charter Recomendations?



## dougdevore

Hello all -

17 years ago, my wife and I came down and did some diving with a local dive shop. I don't remember the name, but it was an adventure I find myself telling others about still to this day. Long story short, the shop dive master had a friend of a friend with a boat and we ended up 25 miles offshore with these guys in an open boat. The boat blew a motor, then we got caught in a storm trying to limp back on one motor. We lost GPS, loran and it was blowing so bad the guy driving the boat had to put on a facemask to see! Somehow we made it back alive. 

Anyways, my wife and I would like to visit the area again and do a little diving. Any recommendations on a good charter? 

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## bigspoon17

I can't recommend a specific charter, but I would definitely get in touch with MBT Dive shop. Great local shop, and can put you in touch with some good dive charters. 850-455-7702


----------



## kwik 1

Divers emporium, Sea Pal dive charters. Dive shop is in Crestview and dive boat in Fort Walton. Great folks.


----------



## kahala boy

bigspoon17 said:


> I can't recommend a specific charter, but I would definitely get in touch with MBT Dive shop. Great local shop, and can put you in touch with some good dive charters. 850-455-7702


+1. Great guys in there....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## eodryan

It would probably help if you specified where exactly you were going. Pensacola? Destin?


----------



## dougdevore

Thanks for the info guys. 

Wife and I really would like to stay around the Pensacola area if we could. But if there is something cool I would drive some distance. 

Last time we went, my computer put me right at 131' - deepest I've ever been. Would like to stay a little shallower if we could as I am packing more body fat these days  Less than 60 would be good.

Thanks again for all the help!
Doug


----------



## El Kabong

For spearfishing or inshore trips: http://www.niuhidivecharters.com/

For offshore or Oriskany trips: http://www.ussoriskanydiver.com/


----------



## tmw234

I am the Dive Master aboard the H2O Below out of Pensacola. Our boat is a 36 foot Newton, one of the two multi passenger boats in Pensacola. We do all kinds of trips, and have a bunch coming up. Check out our website, ussoriskanydiver.com or give Capt. Douglas a call at 850-291-3501. We'd love to have you guys!:thumbup:


----------



## aquatic argobull

If you're not spearfishing, the H20 below is the way to go in Pensacola. Especially for an Oriskany trip. It's spacious and comfortable, plus you can't beat the deco dogs (hot dogs) on the way back in.


----------



## eodryan

In that case MBT is kind of the home of the Pcola divers, if nothing else they're a good place to start and known to be pretty fair.


----------

